# Importance of head size



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

Suppose one is given two options a pup with larger than average head size (at six months) against another pup of same age with smaller than average head. Other parameters being almost same. Which one to go for? Or is it a non issue?

Best

Santanu


----------

